# Tiny Cabin on 10.3 Ac. South Mid TN



## Tango

Okay so here it is. Tiny, site built cabin - 16 x 22 (interior 16 x 16 w/ 6 x 16 front porch) with full bathroom (stand up shower) and kitchen. Bathroom is enclosed with a pocket door, the rest of the cabin is one full room. Cabin was made with expansion in mind so it has a 200 amp service, plenty of outlets including 240 for stove and dryer (has washer / dryer hookup in place) 

1)Built Nov. 2013 on septic, with city water ($23 / for 2000 gallons min.) and electric by Pickwick Elec. Coop (2 month avg. $65).
2)Dug well with about 5 tiles. I never hooked it up, no motor. A neighbor told me it will dry up after five hours of use and then fill again so I guess it is good for irrigation and stock mainly. 
3) 32 x 32 concrete pad at the end of gravel driveway.
4) 12 x 24 barn with concrete floor. front overhang removed to repair and workers didn't work out so it is still unfinished. roof is fiberglass, sides are too, i think. no leaks in roof but some water filtration from hillside which i am repairing. has a chicken coop inside which i built, so nothing to brag about. close enough to house for electric.
5) freshly dug pond to collect rainwater. approx. 50 ft. diameter and 6 ft deep
6) mounds of trash and falling down trailers and outbuildings recently cleared by dozer so some of clay soil is shifting, gets muddy after rain until cover is grown. i've planted winter rye and clover on the slopes by house and pond.
7) back 4-5 acres very nicely wooded and clean, quiet.
8 front 3 acres or so, looks like it used to be bermuda pasture at one time, still being cleared of wild blackberries and renegade sweetgum.
9) frontage is 400 feet which is almost finished with new field fence on wooden posts. 12 ft. gate.
10) circular drive for now but when the fence is finished one entrance will be blocked. the driveway is long enough and has a turnaround already with out the second entrance. makes more room for pasture.
11) 4 g and dsl service
12) 9 miles from a Lowes and SuperWalmart in Savannah, TN, about 7 miles from a huge weekend fleamarket but quiet and secluded country feel
13) 1 mile west of Tennessee River and ten minutes from public boat ramp
14) through road good for egg or veggie business but not high traffic. school bus stop nearby.
15 ) front is level and back is level and middle slopes down toward pond. there is a deep natural swale that may have been made by heavy rains over a long period of time. some idiot bulldozed a lot of trash, including what looks like an old homesite into it. the swale is approx 40 - 50 ft. deep, old wood with nails, metal and housing stuff is visible and hazardous.(this is why i am selling i didn't know about this and i don't have the means in the foreseeable future to care for it)
16) property has an easement on the deed, in the rear about 10 - 11 ft wide that leads out to another road. can probably be subdivided into two 5 acre tracts but i haven't checked.easement is overgrown and would have to be cleared for vehicles.
17) cabin has tongue n groove wood ceiling, ceiling fan, wood paneling and no floor. flooring allowance will be given.
18) brand new pella windows, double pane with argon gas.
19) energy star windows and doors (2)
20) asking $75k. will finance for 5 years with 20% down on full price offer . must have stable work history and good credit. i will pay for attorney.


----------



## Tango

I couldn't get a good photo of the trash site inside the swale but believe it is there and it is very exposed and easily visible. the concrete pad is 32 x 32 and is what the car etc. are parked on top of.


----------



## Tango

Photo of bath and kitchen area.


----------



## Tango

btw, this was all new materials except for bathroom faucet which i really liked and was given to me. everything purchased new for construction. all labor professionally finished, license plumber / electrician, experienced builder and mason.


----------



## DAVID In Wisconsin

How nice!


----------



## blufford

Could the trash site be covered up with a load of dirt or other fill?


----------



## Tango

blufford said:


> Could the trash site be covered up with a load of dirt or other fill?


That was a suggestion on the Homesteading Questions board. It would be doable but a dozer or trackhoe or something would need to take the concrete or rip rap from where the dump truck unlaods since the only way back to it was a road that was newly formed when the pond was dug and a dump truck would get stuck until it is well established and settled there. I wouldn't suggest dirt as it is a swale and all the dirt could be carried away in wet weather. Rip rap is like $400 a truckload. Clean concrete from a demolition site might be free. If I can't sell it is what I will do when I can.


----------



## Whisperwindkat

No way would I turn loose of that property after all that hard work. It looks great and I look at all that food and think how much I would save on my hay bill for the goats. It looks great.


----------



## Bret

You did good. Leaving it better.


----------



## farmgal

Love the little cabin, very cute! That place looks wonderful...


----------



## RonM

If it was in the mountains of PA I would be knocking on your door tonight.....


----------



## AngieM2

That is so nice Tango. Sorry to see you having to leave it. Hope the new person loves it well.


----------



## susieneddy

It would be great if you could post more pictures of the inside of the house.


----------



## Tango

AngieM2 said:


> That is so nice Tango. Sorry to see you having to leave it. Hope the new person loves it well.


Hi Angie, maybe you can visit before it sells


----------



## Tango

susieneddy said:


> It would be great if you could post more pictures of the inside of the house.


i have guests now until after Christmas, will take some then.


----------



## ChristieAcres

May your honesty and forthrightness be rewarded! I hope you get a great Buyer for your property and are blessed with a wonderful one in the near future.


----------



## irondale

It looks a lot better than you described it in the other thread. I am sure you will have no problem finding a buyer.


----------



## Tango

Thanks everyone. The intention is to have a peaceful space so I continue to work on it even though it is on the market. I hope by th time it sells I can let the buyer know of any more issues that might be part of this land. 

As promised I am attaching photos. You will see the kitchen and the 20 "Premier Electric Range. The microwave sits on a wooden shelf above a cabinet with a cutting board top. Appliance can stay or go depending on agreement.The bathroom. The ceiling fan. The front door, the backdoor beside coat rack, the electric panel and smoke alarm. I only have an ipod for photos. 
The shower is 32 x 32 and that is an electric Rheem tankless water heater on the wall.


----------



## Win07_351

What a beautiful job you did on it. :goodjob:


----------



## Tango

Just to say in case you have not read the threads on my place in the Homesteading Questions forum, that I'm pretty decided to stay here but it is still listed because it is a six month contract which expires in June. However I am only going to accept near full price and I am not going to offer seller financing. I've continued to fence, clean up and improve and will bring stock in this spring and plant a market garden as originally planned. This place will have two fenced areas: one a pasture and one a planted fruit tree orchard. I am obligated to honor the contract I entered but am not desperate to sell. Listed at 75K. Thanks


----------



## Madsaw

How far is this from Shiloh? Been in that area a few times. Love the flea market in Savannah. Do you go down to haggies?


----------



## Tango

Its just a few miles from Shiloh. I think the flea market you speak of is the one in Crump which is within five miles of here. Don't know what Haggie's is.


----------



## Madsaw

Yeah the flea market was huge. Its was a permanent setup. I'm thinking it was in Savannah. Haggies is a restaurant on the Tennessee river close to Shiloh. Just east of there. The catfish there is unbelievable.


----------



## Tango

I don't go out much and not aware of restaurants but Shiloh is just down aways on Hwy 64. Less than five miles, I guess. I think we are speaking of the same flea market. Its on the smae side of the river as Shiloh  a huge permanent flea market with farmer's market as well. The vendors are on both sides of the road making it quite large and varied though it is not all owned by one. Actually that flea market is for sale right now


----------



## Madsaw

Yeah some weekend you need to go down there and get some fish. It was all you can eat. Very good. I hoping to get back down there this spring. 
Yeah I could have spent days at that flea market. Really varied as to what was there.


----------



## Madsaw

I guess I'm spelling it wring. Its Hagy's. Right of 22 next to the national park.


----------



## Tango

That sounds close by


----------



## Madsaw

Its on the end of Hagy road. Right on the river. Man I shouldn't be thinking about that place. Now I'm craving catfish.


----------



## goodatit

any way to view property on google earth?


----------



## Tango

goodatit said:


> any way to view property on google earth?



Hi goodatit, I posted the real estate agent's phone # in the first post: 731-607-0561 her name is Christie Moore. The google earth won't show you anything here. It is a photo of a totally overgrown property that doesn't even show the outbuildings I had torn down.

Posting my cabin for sale was a knee jerk reaction to a lot of anger at finding the property in such a horrible (and dangerous) state after purchasing "as is." I've since calmed down and am not in need of selling. If I got asking price I would consider it though since it is really a lot to do to get into shape but otherwise I'm doing a little at a time. I expect to have an orchard, a market garden and pasture by the time June rolls around and the contract expires.


----------



## moonspinner

If this were my place I wouldn't be going anywhere. Hope you stay.


----------



## Tango

I am speaking with a real estate agent to list this again. I would like to return to Asia and to ordain again. A lot of work including fencing has been done to this place since the original post. It is in very good condition and I will leave appliances (brand new energy star front-loading washer and brand new energy star fridge and premiere electric stove). I will also include a 54 inch 27 hp Cub Cadet garden tractor with less than 100 hours and a cub cadet rear tine tiller. Possibly leave my herd of lamancha goats, laying hens and laying ducks if the buyer would like to continue a self-reliant way of life. Three chicken coops purchased new this year and a dog kennel with a cover can also stay The back yard is fenced for dogs now and the goats have a 2 acre fenced area. It is cleaned up and ready to be a turn key experience for someone who would like to sell goat milk herd shares, fresh eggs and fruit from their orchard (pears, peaches, plums and figs) Would like it to be a package deal and turn key for buyer and will owner finance it. If I can sell before it lists will save some money on the price. So anyone wanting to live in a tiny house on 10.3 acres in south Tennessee, please pm me. I will finance with 10% down at 7.5 % for 15 years on a full price offer: 87,900. This will be listed in October. It can be ready to move in as soon as October. The reason for the price increase is that the fencing has expanded considerably, the cabinets and floor are finished and a majority of the trash on the property has been removed. I was not going to include appliances before or any of the outdoor implements that are now included. There has also been a lot of work restoring the soil. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Tango

Offering a lease purchase until October at which time it will go on the market with an agent. Send me a pm if you are interested. Basically I am offering this:

To qualify you must have good credit rating and a background check with employer and current rental reference. The lease purchase option is $2% of sales price - a deposit of $1500 will be due prior to move in. Monthly payment $850 of which $100 purchase credit will go toward purchase price. Lease purchase can be renewed for a 2nd and 3rd year with no additional fees (other than those already mentioned) at leasee's discretion assuming there are no adverse conditions such as late payments, missing equipment, etc.... At end of 3rd year owner financing is available and all monies accumulated during lease period will go toward reducing sales price. DOwn payment of 19% of sales price is then due. If at any time leasee backs out, or clauses are breached, then lease purchase option and lease credits toward sales price are forfeited. I will pay attorney fees and closing costs.

I am specifically looking for someone who will also care for my livestock. Feed credit will be provided at local feedstore. You can use milk and eggs and sell offspring at your discretion but adults must be cared for and remain in good health (accients and adverse conditions notwithstanding). 

Please pm to apply for consideration. A tour will be offered first week in October to all qualified applicants and a leasee will be chosen end of October. Move in for early to mid January 2015. This is an excellent turn key deal for the right person. Above may be changed by attorney depending on Tennessee state laws but gives a good general idea of conditions.


----------



## Tango

Off the market. Thanks.


----------



## Tango

Two days ago, I discovered a drain which led me to believe there is an underground storage tank, probably oil tank, on the property and I removed the listing to consult with the state of Tennessee permitting division. I found out this morning that a storage tank does not need a permit if it is for farm or residential use so the listing is back on the market again, with full disclosure. I do not know the exact location of the tank, if there is a tank. I only know the location of the drain.

Please pm if you are interested in this property.


----------



## Tango

I found two more holes that appear to be drains. Not feeling good about this - so I will consult with a lawyer and take it off the market again. Sorry 
Btw, for what it is worth - it was/is 10% down , not 19% down. That is a typo above.


----------



## Tango

Okay, here is the deal. There are six iron hooks cemented into the concrete pad, that are rusted over. I thought they were drains as well but when cleaned up they look like they are tie downs to secure chains or something for some heavy lifting. I'm just guessing but they are not drains, they are iron hooks - eye pins- that are cemented in.

The concrete pad was the floor to a shop that I had torn down and hauled away. It was falling down and the floor was covered knee deep in some places with rubbish that had been dumped there (all hauled off). The posts for the shop were cemented into the ground and when they were knocked down, they left circles with the remainder of the cedar in the ground there. All the circles in the ground looked like they were at one time for posts but as time has gone by and rain and has cleaned up what can be cleaned up, (and the hay bales I had on top of the drain have been used) I have found the drain and now these tie downs. It is all clearly visible now.

September is the last month I will offer lease purchase or owner finance on my own. I will list this place in October. Can come with appliances and equipment or without. It will be sold with full disclosure- to the extent I know what is here - but "as is" without any guarantees there is or isn't anything else. Most of the area is cleared and cleaned up and I haven't found any other potential problems. The land contract will go through a local attorney which I will pay for.

I will be selling the animals separately or can include if someone leases or purchases before they are sold. Thanks for bearing with me. It has been a roller coaster ride and has been very bad for my physical health but a lot of the dirty work and discovery has been done and it can now be called civilized. There are actually 5-6 acres in the back that are quiet and beautiful. I hope it now passes into hands that will treat it as if humans are stewards of God's Earth and not a plague upon it.


----------



## Tango

Tiny Forest will be rented out to a friend while I am in retreat. I am hoping this situation will work out for long term since it will allow me to have a place to return to and it will allow my companion animals, flock and herd to remain. Very grateful for the well wishes. I hope thus ends the saga.


----------



## TiffyCha

Hi there I am new to really getting on here and replying to listing and threads so if your place is no longer available please forgive me.


----------



## Tango

No worries  I didn't know there for a long time if I was staying or leaving. As of now I am staying. Hope you find your place soon. Seems like land this side of Mississippi River is gonna skyrocket before long due to western droughts and northern ice.


----------



## TiffyCha

Thank you. I'm glad you're happy seems like an amazing place.


----------

